
Show HN: Simplemap – Plot GPS Points on a Google Map with Python - patrick--
https://github.com/patrick--/simplemap
======
patrick--
This is a small project I threw together to allow for quick visualization of
GPS coordinate points. It's a work in progress, so it still needs some polish.

------
sccxy
I would use Leaflet for this simple map.

Lightweight and fast.

[http://leafletjs.com/](http://leafletjs.com/)

